# How do you wire 3 separate amps?



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

How do you do this with distribution blocks?

For example, you have something like a 

JL 300/2
JL 300/4
JL 500/1

What size wire do you run to the distribution block and out of it? From what I have seen you use a 0 gauge in and split to two 4 gauge out, but what is you have a third amp what do you do?


----------



## methmurda (Jan 28, 2008)

you would need a distro block with an input for 0 awg and and outout for three 4 awg wires. Im currently running three amps now. I have a 0 awg wire running from the battery to the distro then a 4 gauge wire running to each of my amps. You would ground the same way just in reverse to one grounding point with a three way distro.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

0/4 gauge is over kill for that setup. 

4 gauge with three 8 gauge is plenty assuming the main wire is no more than 15 ft.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

WIRE


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Ok, so it's ok to run 3 4 gauge wires off one 0 gauge wire?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bird333 said:


> Ok, so it's ok to run 3 4 gauge wires off one 0 gauge wire?


If the 0 gauge is enough to do the job, then yes.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

bird333 said:


> Ok, so it's ok to run 3 4 gauge wires off one 0 gauge wire?



You don't need 0 gauge like I already said.

One 4 gauge to three 8 gauge is enough for your system.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

89grand said:


> You don't need 0 gauge like I already said.
> 
> One 4 gauge to three 8 gauge is enough for your system.


x2, if he's actually doing something "like" he said.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> x2, if he's actually doing something "like" he said.



That's true. I guess if he's not using the amps he listed, he shouldn't have listed them.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

I was just trying to give an example. I was just wondering if you could run three 4 gauge wires coming off one 0 gauge.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

bird333 said:


> I was just trying to give an example. I was just wondering if you could run three 4 gauge wires coming off one 0 gauge.



Yeah you can. If you need the 0 gauge in the first place.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is how I did it....










Really, you need to do a few simple calculations, which are given to you in the website link above.

Or try this one....

http://www.bcae1.com/images/swfs/speakerwireselectorassistant.swf


----------



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a look at mine, I ran 0 gauge back to a fused distro block with a single 4 gauge to my Arc Audio 2500 and two 8 gauge to my Audisons. I then used a distro block for my ground.

Here is a pic of still unfinished Amp Rack


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

Good thread.

Found the http://www.bcae1.com/images/swfs/systemdesignassistant.swf to be a fantastic tool.

THanks guys


----------

